# to give somebody a run for their money



## readytolearn

Stie cineva cum s-ar traduce aceasta expresie?

Mutumesc mult!


----------



## OldAvatar

readytolearn said:


> Stie cineva cum s-ar traduce aceasta expresie?
> 
> Mutumesc mult!




http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/give+you+a+run+for+money

Înseamnă să te străduieşti să fii la fel de bun ca altcineva care este deja celebru sau despre care se ştie că este bun. Practic, cred că provine de la un pariu, o provocare, "pun pariu că te fac", ceva de genu' ăsta.


----------



## readytolearn

Multumesc pentru link, este excelent si deja l-am pus in Favorites. 

Dar exemplul din link nu reusesc sa-l traduc sub nici o forma.


----------



## OldAvatar

readytolearn said:


> Multumesc pentru link, este excelent si deja l-am pus in Favorites.
> 
> Dar exemplul din link nu reusesc sa-l traduc sub nici o forma.



Cu plăcere!

Expresia este ste pur şi simplu o "provocare". Adică cineva este la fel de bun ca altcineva şi ar face faţă unei eventuale provocări. Depinde de context...

Edit> Uite, un exemplu ar fi: "S-ar pune cu el/ea"


----------



## readytolearn

Cum as putea sa dau o forma mai usoara expresiei in engleza?

Ma refer la o explicatie in engleza 

Si un eventual exemplu...tot in engleza evident, caci sensul l-am inteles, dar mi-e greu sa-l aplic.


----------



## OldAvatar

readytolearn said:


> Cum as putea sa dau o forma mai usoara expresiei in engleza?
> 
> Ma refer la o explicatie in engleza



cred că "challenge" ar fi ok


----------



## readytolearn

Ok, mersi din nou.

A fi vrut sa spun  ca raman datoare, dar nu cred ca am cu ce! 

O zi buna!


----------



## OldAvatar

readytolearn said:


> Ok, mersi din nou.
> 
> A fi vrut sa spun  ca raman datoare, dar nu cred ca am cu ce!
> 
> O zi buna!



Cu plăcere! Îmi pare rău că nu am putut să ajut mai mult, dar mai ai răbdare, în mod sigur vei primi şi alte explicaţii, poate mai coerente.


----------



## Mallarme

OldAvatar said:


> cred că "challenge" ar fi ok



Da, este vorba de un "challenge".  

"Monica gave Elena a run for her money" în alte cuvinte în engleză ar fi:

"Monica posed a challenge for Elena"

Inseamnă că Monica (sau capacităţile ei în un anumit domeniu) a fost atât de bună încât să fie o provocare pentru Elena.  

Expresia "to pose a challenge for" poate însemna că cineva pune o provocare pentru altcineva (de obicei se spune "to pose a challenge TO" în cazul ăsta) dar poate însemna şi că cineva el ÎNSUŞI este o provocare pentru altcineva.

Sper că sunt clară!


----------

